# Dust Collection Work Today



## Ledhead

Today I made some progress on my shop dust collection system. 
First of all, I have a HF 2hp DC, then I bought an Oneida Air Super Dust Deputy cyclone. Someone gave me a barrel for chip collection. I also bought a bunch of 24 gauge 5” snap loc pipe and fittings. All my junk has been “collecting dust” for a while as it sat in the shop waiting for me to install it all. 
I had previously mounted the cyclone to the barrel, I had also put together some of the main runs and lateral wyes. That was back in April I believe. 
Anyway, here we go with today’s efforts: 
Cut a hole in the wall for the pipe to run from the utility area of the building out into my shop. I wanted to contain most of the noise in the back room. As you will see in later pictures, the hole is a few inches off from where I intended it to go.


----------



## Ledhead

I built the 3 sided carcass from ¾ plywood. Rabbet joints in the back, glued, and pocket screwed together made for a very sturdy box. I used rubber “feet” between the carcass and the wall to dampen any vibrations. There is a 2x4 screwed to the wall to bear most of the weight of the box. I lag screwed the carcass into the wall studs going thru the rubber feet. I also put a stretcher across the front of the carcass to prevent excessive racking.


----------



## Ledhead

To support the cyclone and barrel, I screwed a 2x4 to the wall for support, then cut a 13” hole in another piece of plywood, cut the plywood in half, used my new Ridgid OSS to put a bevel on the circle so it fits the cyclone’s taper and joined the front half of the circle to the back half with mending plates. All that was left was a 6x5 hvac reducer, some foil tape and some gorilla tape to seal the joint between cyclone and blower.


----------



## Ledhead

On to the pipe. I bought a 5” “Tri-Wye” to feed my 3 main branches. Here you can tell that my hole in the wall is a few inches off, but what the heck, it’s what I had to work with. I only had so much clearance in the back and decided to go with it like this. I don’t think the dust will mind. I have 3 branches, one along each wall and one down the middle of the shop. I’ve got 5x5x4 lateral wyes, which will provide a 4” drop and blast gate for each of my tools.


----------



## Ledhead

Here’s how the blower / cyclone / bag and filter look in the back room. Right now the bag and filter are just hanging from eye hooks, I may put in some kind of bench for it to stand on. I’ve also got one of those long ranger remote controls for the dust collector to turn it off/on from anywhere in the shop.


----------



## RetiredLE

Looks like a well thought out setup. Wish I had that kind of room....


----------



## firemedic

Hmmm... I like it. If have the same DC, how's the cyclone work out? I noticed some chips in the bag...

~tom


----------



## Ledhead

firemedic said:


> Hmmm... I like it. If have the same DC, how's the cyclone work out? I noticed some chips in the bag...
> 
> ~tom


The chips were already in the bag. I've been using it more or less as a giant vaccuum, sucking up stuff off the floor in it's stock configuration. 
Since hooking up the cyclone, I've only ran it for a few moments to check airflow, which was quite impressive. 
Once I get the system set up completely, I should empty the bag and then test it out to see how effective the cyclone is at seperation.


----------



## Bismillah-handcrafts

Very good job. Might gave to endeavour on this in my workshop!


----------



## Kenbo

That's awesome. I don't know what it is about respitory safety that I like, but i like it. Congrats on the new set up. You're gonna love it.


----------



## Ledhead

I got a bit more done over the weekend. Darn wife kept making me run here and run there with her, interfering with my shop time. :laughing:

Anyway, I have 6 tool drops installed, complete with blast gates. I have the system all capped off at the ends of the runs so it is up and functional. I gave her a little test out with a dust pan full of dust and one blast gate open and she devoured the full dust pan without hesitation. I have strong airflow from every blast gate. I have not checked how effective the seperator is performing, I guess I should empty the chip bag and then run some more dust thru the system and see how much makes it thru the seperator and all the way to the bag. 

I am absolutely thrilled with the system so far. I especially like the Long Ranger remote control. It's range covers my whole shop. 

I have two more drops to put in, one will be a floor sweep and one will be a 4" drop that runs to a bench for general use. I need a little more material to complete these two drops. Then I will put in a shop made 3 tool hookup on the end of my center branch. This will service the jointer, planer and table saw. Of course I still have ALL of my tool hookups to complete. That will be a big job in itself. :cursing:

I did take more photos, if there is interest in seeing them, I'll post them later.


----------



## firemedic

I'm still really anxious to see how the cyclone performs!

~tom


----------



## Ledhead

firemedic said:


> I'm still really anxious to see how the cyclone performs!
> 
> ~tom


Tom, 

This afternoon, I emptied my DC's bag into a 5 gal bucket, which filled it up almost to the top. Took the bucket to a blast gate in the middle of one of my branches and fired the DC up. Stuck the bucket up to the pipe and it started gobbling up the dust. I let it suck up about 1/2 the bucket then stopped (but left the DC running). Checked the bag, empty. 

I was thinking that I was not feeding it with a typical volume of dust, so I slowed the feed rate of the dust down. Started slowly feeding it handfuls of dust, again it was gobbling it up as fast as I'd let it go. Ran almost the rest of the bucket thru in about 10 mins, shut everything off and checked the bag, still empty. 

So I fired it back up and fed it handfuls until the bucket was empty, shut it off (bag was empty) let it sit for a while and checked the bag about a half hour later looking much closer. There was a tiny bit of dust in the seam of the bag at the bottom, but I think that the cyclone is performing as well as or better than I expected.


----------



## firemedic

Ledhead said:


> Tom,
> 
> This afternoon, I emptied my DC's bag into a 5 gal bucket, which filled it up almost to the top. Took the bucket to a blast gate in the middle of one of my branches and fired the DC up. Stuck the bucket up to the pipe and it started gobbling up the dust. I let it suck up about 1/2 the bucket then stopped (but left the DC running). Checked the bag, empty.
> 
> I was thinking that I was not feeding it with a typical volume of dust, so I slowed the feed rate of the dust down. Started slowly feeding it handfuls of dust, again it was gobbling it up as fast as I'd let it go. Ran almost the rest of the bucket thru in about 10 mins, shut everything off and checked the bag, still empty.
> 
> So I fired it back up and fed it handfuls until the bucket was empty, shut it off (bag was empty) let it sit for a while and checked the bag about a half hour later looking much closer. There was a tiny bit of dust in the seam of the bag at the bottom, but I think that the cyclone is performing as well as or better than I expected.


Wow, that's awesome! I really need to do the same cause I fill up bags quick with milling rough stock down... A drums would be much easier to deal with.

Thanks for the update.

~tom


----------



## Icutone2

All the work is worth the time and expense. Made mine the same and I got the same results. Very Happy!!:yes:
Lee


----------



## tvman44

Does a 4" dust collection hose fit directly onto the Oneida Air Super Dust Deputy cyclone, or is a adapter needed? My experiment with the Thien seperator soes not work as well as it is supposed to so I figure for $39.00 I may just try the Oneida Air Super Dust Deputy cyclone and save a lot of time.


----------



## robert421960

lookin good:thumbsup:


----------



## Murphy's Law

tvman44 said:


> so I figure for $39.00 I may just try the Oneida Air Super Dust Deputy cyclone


Those little cyclones are over $200. Have you seen them for $39?


----------



## tvman44

Just the cyclone, nothing else. You have to provide the container and hardware. Just got a E_Mail from Onedia and they say that unit is only for shop vacs. So it would not work for me with a DC. I would need the Super Dust Deputy that is about $300.00.


----------



## Ledhead

tvman44 said:


> Does a 4" dust collection hose fit directly onto the Oneida Air Super Dust Deputy cyclone, or is a adapter needed? My experiment with the Thien seperator soes not work as well as it is supposed to so I figure for $39.00 I may just try the Oneida Air Super Dust Deputy cyclone and save a lot of time.


The incoming side of the SDD is 5", so you'd have to put a reducer on it to get down to 4". 
Look at post #1, pic #3, that is a 5" piece that is attached to the cyclone. Then look at post #3, pics #2 and #3 showing the back side where the cyclone is, maybe it'll make sense. 

The Oneida web site lists the SDD for $219 + $25 ship. 
If I were to do it over again, heck yes, I'd buy that cyclone again. 

http://www.oneida-air.com/inventoryD.asp?item_no=AXD002030


----------



## Ledhead

Icutone2 said:


> All the work is worth the time and expense. Made mine the same and I got the same results. Very Happy!!:yes:
> Lee


So you made yours the same? 
Love to see some pics. Did you have a HF DC and bust it apart like I did and make a carcass for the blower? What kind of pipe? 

I'm certainly no expert on this, just some dumb ******* that got lucky by doing some research and asking my buddies at WWT for advice, but if you (or anybody) have any questions, feel free to PM me. I'll reply with a phone number or pics or whatever.


----------



## lray

nice work, i especially like the duct tape seal!


----------



## annie

Dust collection equipment is one of the single most important products you can every have installed in your home or business.


----------

